# Vacation - My Only Escape



## Pre (Nov 11, 2008)

Since first experiencing DP/DR back in June, the only times that I've ever been free of it has been on two different occasions, both of which were during family vacations. One was to a beach in Florida while the other was to a cabin in the Smokey Mountains in Tennessee.

Although I had occasional episodes with DP/DR during these trips, they were very brief and I was able to think and see clearly and recognize everything as real during most of my stay. Most importantly, I was able to think so clearly that it was no trouble for me to strike down these episodes and not worry about them. I laughed, enjoyed the company of my family, read books, watched TV, relaxed, all while being high on life. However, once I returned home I fell right back into severe DP/DR. I can't explain why this is, can any of you?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Distraction of your "old environment" may do good. When i`m on vacation i mostly do more than at home (but don`t feel much better).
But to be complete free (and then at home back into it again) thats really strange i think. Why don`t you make a journey around the world? 
I wonder if you have a lot of problems at home?
Maybe would cognitive behavioral therapy do something good for you.


----------

